# Grazing Calves on Stalks



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good read...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/grazing_calves_on_cornstalks_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting---Very interesting!

We are considering holding back a couple of thousand bushels of corn to add to feed over the winter because of the poorer hay quality this year. Why sell it at $3 then buy supplementary feed at 10 times the cost? Eliminate the middlemen.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We screen all our corn before it goes into storage, cows seem to do just fine on the screenings and saves us from having to run corn thru the roller mill.

We seem to have a lot less storage issues since screening it all.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We used to screen our corn too. Haven't for years since we started more corn silage and HMC. Rest of the corn goes straight to the bin as I don't have time to fart with a screener.


----------

